# Magic Roundabout



## The Master™ (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay guys... Who has gone to see this movie???  

Any good???


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 4, 2005)

There's a movie now??

Crikey - it wasn't _that_ good as a series, was it?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 9, 2005)

To be honest, the whole magic roundabout passed me by (too young, I guess!  )
But the new film looks quite good - good voice talent and I'm tempted to go see it for Tom Baker alone...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 10, 2005)

Tom Baker? Ah, sounds better.


----------

